# learned something interesting the other day....



## NDJ (Jun 11, 2002)

to remain legal according to ND law, you may throw your birds in a motel dumpster and no be in violation of the possession limit. As long a you are not in excess of you daily limit coming from the field or you possession limit at the motel you can throw away your birds & hunt the next day.

This would work for your residence also. Maybe legislators should look into that law!


----------



## tsodak (Sep 7, 2002)

I would seriously recomend that you make a personal call to your legislator, and suggest that something be done about this. To my mind it is a no brainer, and I have heard some stories similiar to this lately. Tom


----------



## Dino (Jan 2, 2003)

Does ND have a wanton waste law? Here in MN, that would be against the law to throw away game like that. I agree, that should be a law and with a stiff penalty!


----------



## SiouxperDave (Sep 3, 2002)

I usually feed most of the birds that I shoot to our cats. I wonder if that effects the possession limit?


----------



## Old Hunter (Mar 8, 2002)

Siouxper Dave You have to be kidding. Shoot the cats and feed them to the wildlife.


----------



## Fetch (Mar 1, 2002)

I asked this queston on another site & got this answer from a District Supervisor of Game Wardens.

Captain 25 ??? 
Is it legal to save a goose (SOB & Canada) & a duck of each species - freeze them now & save to train a dog next spring - summer ???

If OK ??? can you refreeze & keep using them until they must be thrown away ???

I see the regs say:

Wanton Waste of Migratory and Upland Game Birds
No person shall kill or cripple any migratory or upland game bird without making a reasonable effort to retrieve the bird, and retain it in his/her actual custody.

Do they have to be tagged - date killed & my name ???

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Fetch,

You can do what you suggest as long as the total ducks under your control, (at home, locker plant etc.) does not exceed your possession limit which for us here in ND is 12 ducks. If you leave the feathers on them and use them for training and dont leave them anywhere, you do not need them tagged. I assume you will keep them to re use. Tagging is only required if you leave the birds at a place other than your residence.

There would be no wanton waste problem. At this time the law only requires us to take the birds from the field. Once we get them home we can do what (consumption wise) we want with them.


----------



## Fetch (Mar 1, 2002)

There are States that have more specific wording on Wanton Waste. But most follow the Federal regs. That sounds like once you get home with your birds, you can do with them what you want.

I am one that thinks if shooters are coming here , just to shoot lots of birds. Then we need to dramatically increase the enforcement budgets. & pass laws to control them more.

We residents have our fair share of abusers. But I know many NonResidents come to maximize their killing & shooting of birds. Shooting anything & everything. Many just get thrown in the weeds. :eyeroll:

I do give birds away (at motels) to other hunters. Some to friends & neighbors & co workers. I mostly just breast my birds now. (some think that is waste)

Do you know in some states you must Tag &/or keep your birds you shoot completely seperate (at all times) or you will be cited for possession violations. No Muddy Bloody piles of ducks or SOB's in the back of your vehicle, or in the bottom of a boat.


----------



## SiouxperDave (Sep 3, 2002)

Thanks for the info Fetch. I figured I was safe feeding the birds to our cats. As long I make an honest effort to retrieve everything I shoot, I can do with them what I want.


----------



## Fetch (Mar 1, 2002)

SiouxperDave I'm not as sure about Minnesota - seems to me they are one of the States that has added wording about all this ???


----------



## SiouxperDave (Sep 3, 2002)

Fetch, I don't do any hunting in MN so I'm not too concerned about MN's rules. I only hunt in ND (except this year because I procrastinated and didn't buy a license before they sold out). Maybe next year.


----------



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

Siouxper:

You should be hunting in MN. I was at my inlaws last weekend and saw many pheasants.....Southcentral MN. I bet it would be easier to get on their land than getting on land in SW ND. Last time I looked, MN hunters harvest approximately 400,000 pheasants a year. I've hunted duck in MN as well and have always done well. There are hundreds of potholes, many on waterfowl production areas that I've never seen a hunter use. Too many boat hunter on the lakes I guess. I've seen people literally yell at each other on the lake due to over crowding and yet the WPAs in the area are literally untouched. Eagan isn't far from our relatives farms. If you're interested PM me next year and I'll let you know where it is and maybe can help set up with access. I'd hunt but just too expensive for a trip or two a year as a non-resident.


----------



## prairie hunter (Mar 13, 2002)

MN is not too friendly to the average late season pheasant hunter. They shut down the season on December 16th. Why ???

Grouse and deer bow stay open until 12-31.

Pheasants roosters can not be over harvested. Why MN does not allow pheasant hunting over Christmans break is beyond me.

Many people that grew up on MN farms have also left the rural farms and small towns for jobs in bigger cities or other states - not just a ND thing.

Anyway many of these people return home during the Christmas - New Year holiday - why not let them hunt pheasants too.

Must be a conspiracy thing by all the MN hunting preserves.


----------



## grandpa (Oct 18, 2002)

Fetch

I didn't think we had a at home freezer law or limit in Nd.

I have also seen the waste piles in my 42 years of hunting.


----------



## DAKOTAKID (Oct 20, 2002)

All I have to say is WHY?????? Why would anybody spend all that money and time to hunt these birds and then throw them away! If anybody dosent want thier birds give me a call I will take them off your hands.


----------



## Qwack (May 25, 2002)

In response to Fetch's comments about other states and tagging, a Missouri agent gave me a warning for leaving a dove on my chair while I walked to the other side of the field. He said I needed to maintain separate possession of the birds I harvested (couldn't throw them on the pile with anyone else's). If I was not in possession of the bird, then it needed to be tagged with my name, address, & license number. I asked him if I could leave the birds in my car while I stopped at the cafe for lunch on the way home and he said sure, as long as I tag the birds first :roll: In my opinion, that's a bit extreme. But, anyone who throws their uncleaned birds in the weeds or motel dumpster should lose the privilege of hunting IMO.


----------



## Fetch (Mar 1, 2002)

I think possession limits count whats in the freezer or anywhere (???)


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

I read with interest this thread and I have been given some straight info on this. You can dispose of the birds in in manner that complies with local garbage collection rules etc.. and not be in violation of the Wanton Waste laws, because you took possesion sof the birds. Shot them and leave them in the field violation.

North Dakota does not have a freezer law on upland game or fish, but only on migatory birds. This does not excuse or change the horrible act but does make it legal. I spoke with a warden on this subject recently and he said "You see it. Detest it and cannot do anything to stop it."


----------



## MACBARN (Aug 1, 2002)

We need a photo of dumpster birds to take to Bis. Am also looking for a garbage man tho testify.If any one can help,please contact me.S.B.


----------

